
When TypeScripts' string enums don't quite get you there - sh4dow
https://medium.com/@andreas.opferkuch/static-type-checking-for-collections-of-string-constants-in-typescript-c95a073dd80c
======
sh4dow
During my research, I stumbled across people asking for something like this
here and there but nobody has come up with this pattern yet. So I hope that
this will reach some who also have to manage collections of string constants
that can overlap. :)

